# A Bargain !



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Doing a google for Vostok Europe I found one at Ideal World marked...



> *`ON SALE`*
> 
> *Was Â£220.00/**Now Â£219.99*


*
WOW!!* grab one now before the rush!!!

:rofl:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a bargain. :lol: Have you seen what they're charging for some of the other ones?  Dick Turpin wore a mask. h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> What a bargain. :lol: Have you seen what they're charging for some of the other ones?  *Dick Turpin wore a mask.* h34r:


Love it TB! but so very, very true. A real "Shopping Channel" bargain :bull*******:


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah ah ah ... what a discount ... :thumbsdown:

Engi


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! I'll get three while I can!


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Some of these channels sell watches at a decent price. Sometimes they are hugely over priced right enough. If you know what you are looking for you can get the odd bargain.


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

My Mum always told me Look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

What's the quality of these Russian watches like?

Will they keep time to COSC range?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Got to love these shopping channels!


----------

